# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم نوكيا سوفت ويير(Nokia Software)  complet nokia codes

## mohamed73

*#06#
To check the IMEI.  
*#0000#
To check the firmware version and date
. 
*#92702689# *#war0anty#
To check the IMEI. The date when it was purchased
 and the date when it was repaired.  
*4720# (*hra0#)
To activates the Half Rate.  
#4720# (#hra0#)
To deactivates Half Rate.  
*#3370# (*efr0#)
To activates Enhanced Full Rate.  
*#746085685# (*#sim0clock#)
To check the SIM clock status.  
*#7220# (*#pca0#)
To activate the GPRS and Packet Common Control 
Channel(PCCCH) supports.  
*#7230# (*#pcd0#)
To deactivate the GPRS and Packet common control 
channel (PCCCH)supports.  
*#7760# (*#ssn0#)
To check the manufacturing serial number.  
*#2820# (*#bta0#)
To check the Bluetooth MAC address 
(Phone must have a built in bluetooth adapter).  
*#7370925538# (*#res0wallet#)
Reset the mobile wallet.   
NOKIA PHONE CODES :
Nokia Codes : *3370#  
This Nokia code activates Enhanced Full Rate Codec (EFR) - Your Nokia cell phone uses the best sound quality but talk time is reduced my approx. 5%  
Nokia Codes : #3370# 
Deactivate Enhanced Full Rate Codec (EFR)  
Nokia Codes : *#4720# 
Activate Half Rate Codec - Your phone uses a lower quality sound but you should gain approx 30% more Talk Time  
Nokia Codes : *#4720# 
With this Nokia code you can deactivate the Half Rate Codec  
Nokia Codes : *#0000# 
Displays your phones software version, 1st Line : Software Version, 2nd Line : Software Release Date, 3rd Line : Compression Type  
Nokia Codes : *#9999# 
Phones software version if *#0000# does not work  
Nokia Codes : *#06# 
For 
checking the International Mobile Equipment Identity (IMEI Number)  
Nokia Codes : #pw+1234567890+1# 
Provider Lock Status. (use the "*" button to obtain the "p,w" and "+" symbols)  
Nokia Codes : #pw+1234567890+2# 
Network Lock Status. (use the "*" button to obtain the "p,w" and "+" symbols)  
Nokia Codes : #pw+1234567890+3# 
Country Lock Status. (use the "*" button to obtain the "p,w" and "+" symbols)  
Nokia Codes : #pw+1234567890+4# 
SIM Card Lock Status. (use the "*" button to obtain the "p,w" and "+" symbols)  
Nokia Codes : *#147# 
This lets you know who called you last (Only vodofone)  
Nokia Codes : *#1471# 
Last call (Only vodofone)  
Nokia Codes : *#21# 
This phone code allows you to check the number that "All Calls" are diverted to  
Nokia Codes : *#2640# 
Displays phone security code in use  
Nokia Codes : *#30# 
Lets you see the private number  
Nokia Codes : *#43# 
Allows you to check the "Call Waiting" status of your cell phone.  
Nokia Codes : *#61# 
Allows you to check the number that "On No Reply" calls are diverted to  
Nokia Codes : *#62# 
Allows you to check the number that "Divert If Unreachable (no service)" calls are diverted to  
Nokia Codes : *#67# 
Allows you to check the number that "On Busy Calls" are diverted to  
Nokia Codes : *#67705646# 
Phone code that removes operator logo on 3310 & 3330  
Nokia Codes : *#73# 
Reset phone timers and game scores  
Nokia Codes : *#746025625# 
Displays the SIM Clock status, if your phone supports this power saving feature "SIM Clock Stop Allowed", it means you will get the best standby time possible  
Nokia Codes : *#7760# 
Manufactures code  
Nokia Codes : *#7780# 
Restore factory settings  
Nokia Codes : *#8110# 
Software version for the nokia 8110  
Nokia Codes : *#92702689# 
Displays - 1.Serial Number, 2.Date Made, 3.Purchase Date, 4.Date of last repair (0000 for no repairs), 5.Transfer User Data. To exit this mode you need to switch your phone off then on again  
Nokia Codes : *#94870345123456789# 
Deactivate the PWM-Mem  
Nokia Codes : **21*number# 
Turn on "All Calls" diverting to the phone number entered  
Nokia Codes : **61*number# 
Turn on "No Reply" diverting to the phone number entered  
Nokia Codes : **67*number# 
Turn on "On Busy" diverting to the phone number entered   
Nokia Codes : 
*#0000# 
- SW version   
Nokia Codes : *#06# 
- Check IMEI  
Nokia Codes : *#war0anty#
- SIMLOCK info  
Nokia Codes : *3370#
- Enhanced Full Rate ON  
Nokia Codes : #3370#
- Enhanced Full Rate OFF  
Nokia Codes : *4720# 
- Alternative sound quality codec ON  
Nokia Codes : #4720#
- Alternative sound quality codec OFF  
Nokia Codes : *#7780#
- Default factory settings (Hard Reset)  
Nokia Codes : *#7760#
- Production serial number  
Nokia Codes : *#2820#
- Bluetooth info  
Nokia Codes : *#73# 
- Reset phone timers and game scores.  
Nokia Codes : *#7370925538#
- Delete all the content of the wallet and the wallet code.  
Nokia Codes : *#7370#
- Soft Reset/Format - erases all telephone memory.  
Nokia Codes : [Green]*3
- Hard Reset/Format - if only the telephone memory is formatted, puts back the attitudes and reboots  
Nokia Codes : *#delset#
- MMS/GPRS settings removal
Simlock info: * # 9 2 7 0 2 6 8 9 #  
Provider lock status: # p w + 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 0 + 1  
Network lock status: # p w + 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 0 + 2  
Provider lock status: # p w + 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 0 + 3  
SimCard lock status: # p w + 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 0 + 4  
1234567890 - Master Code which is generated from IMEI     
NOKIA E65 Secret Codes   
*#06#
To check the IMEI.   
*#0000# 
To check the firmware version and date.   
*#92702689# *#war0anty# 
To check the IMEI. The date when it was purchased, and the date when it was repaired.   
*4720# (*hra0#)
To activates the Half Rate.   
#4720# (#hra0#)
To deactivates Half Rate.   
*3370# (*efr0#) 
To activates Enhanced Full Rate.   
#3370# (#efr0#) 
To deactivates Enhanced Full Rate.   
*#746085685# (*#sim0clock#) 
To check the SIM clock status.   
*#7220# (*#pca0#) 
To activate the GPRS and Packet Common Control Channel(PCCCH) supports.   
*#7230# (*#pcd0#) 
To deactivate the GPRS and Packet common control channel (PCCCH)supports.   
*#7760# (*#ssn0#) 
To check the manufacturing serial number.  
*#2820# (*#bta0#) 
To check the Bluetooth MAC address. 
*#7370925538# (*#res0wallet#) 
Reset the mobile wallet      
NOKIA 3230 SECRET CODES    
Nokia Codes : *3370#
This Nokia code activates Enhanced Full Rate Codec (EFR) - Your Nokia cell phone uses the best sound quality but talk time is reduced my approx. 5%  
Nokia Codes : #3370#
Deactivate Enhanced Full Rate Codec (EFR)  
Nokia Codes : *#4720#
Activate Half Rate Codec - Your phone uses a lower quality sound but you should gain approx 30% more Talk Time  
Nokia Codes : *#4720#
With this Nokia code you can deactivate the Half Rate Codec  
Nokia Codes : *#0000#
Displays your phones software version, 1st Line : Software Version, 2nd Line : Software Release Date, 3rd Line : Compression Type  
Nokia Codes : *#9999#
Phones software version if *#0000# does not work  
Nokia Codes : *#06#
For checking the International Mobile Equipment Identity (IMEI Number)  
Nokia Codes : #pw+1234567890+1#
Provider Lock Status. (use the "*" button to obtain the "p,w" and "+" symbols)  
Nokia Codes : #pw+1234567890+2#
Network Lock Status. (use the "*" button to obtain the "p,w" and "+" symbols)  
Nokia Codes : #pw+1234567890+3#
Country Lock Status. (use the "*" button to obtain the "p,w" and "+" symbols)  
Nokia Codes : #pw+1234567890+4#
SIM Card Lock Status. (use the "*" button to obtain the "p,w" and "+" symbols)  
Nokia Codes : *#147#
This lets you know who called you last (Only vodofone)  
Nokia Codes : *#1471#
Last call (Only vodofone)  
Nokia Codes : *#21#
This phone code allows you to check the number that "All Calls" are diverted to  
Nokia Codes : *#2640#
Displays phone security code in use  
Nokia Codes : *#30#
Lets you see the private number  
Nokia Codes : *#43#
Allows you to check the "Call Waiting" status of your cell phone.  
Nokia Codes : *#61#
Allows you to check the number that "On No Reply" calls are diverted to  
Nokia Codes : *#62#
Allows you to check the number that "Divert If Unreachable (no service)" calls are diverted to  
Nokia Codes : *#67#
Allows you to check the number that "On Busy Calls" are diverted to  
Nokia Codes : *#67705646#
Phone code that removes operator logo on 3310 & 3330  
Nokia Codes : *#73#
Reset phone timers and game scores  
Nokia Codes : *#746025625#
Displays the SIM Clock status, if your phone supports this power saving feature "SIM Clock Stop Allowed", it means you will get the best standby time possible    
Nokia Codes : *#7760#
Manufactures code   
Nokia Codes : *#7780#
Restore factory settings  
Nokia Codes : *#8110#
Software version for the nokia 8110  
Nokia Codes : *#92702689#
Displays - 1.Serial Number, 2.Date Made, 3.Purchase Date, 4.Date of last repair (0000 for no repairs), 5.Transfer User Data. To exit this mode you need to switch your phone off then on again    
Nokia Codes : *#94870345123456789#
Deactivate the PWM-Mem  
Nokia Codes : **21*number#
Turn on "All Calls" diverting to the phone number entered  
Nokia Codes : **61*number#
Turn on "No Reply" diverting to the phone number entered  
Nokia Codes : **67*number#
Turn on "On Busy" diverting to the phone number entered   
NOKIA E70 Secret Codes    
To check the IMEI(International Mobile Equipment identity)
*#06#  
To check the firmware version and date use
*#0000#   
To check the Bluetooth MAC use
*#bta0#   
To check the WLAN MAC address
*#mac0wlan#   
To clear the operator logo
*#opr0logo#   
To activate
*#pca0#   
to deactivate
*#pcd0# the GPRS PCCCH support   
To check the SIM clock status
*#sim0clock#.   
To check the software version
*#170602112302#.   
To check the Warranty codes
*#war0anty#.   
#pw+1234567890+n#
Display the SIM lock status: 
n = 1: provider lock. 
n = 2: network lock. 
n = 3: country lock. 
n = 4: SIM lock.     
NOKIA 6131 Secret Codes    
*#06#
to check the IMEI.   
*#0000#
To check the firmware version and date.  
*#92702689# *#war0anty#
To check the IMEI. The date when it was purchased, and the date when it was repaired.   
*4720# (*hra0#)
To activates the Half Rate.   
#4720# (#hra0#)
To deactivates Half Rate.   
*3370# (*efr0#)
To activates Enhanced Full Rate.   
#3370# (#efr0#)
To deactivates Enhanced Full Rate.   
*#746085685# (*#sim0clock#)
To check the SIM clock status.   
*#7220# (*#pca0#)
To activate the GPRS and Packet Common Control Channel(PCCCH) supports.   
*#7230# (*#pcd0#)
To deactivate the GPRS and Packet common control channel (PCCCH)supports.   
*#7760# (*#ssn0#)
To check the manufacturing serial number.   
*#2820# (*#bta0#)
To check the Bluetooth MAC address.   
*#7370925538# (*#res0wallet#)
Reset the mobile wallet.     
NOKIA 6500 Secret Codes     
IMEI (Serial) Code:
*#06# .   
Default Security Code:
12345.   
Firmware Version:
*#0000#.*#51x0# or*#9999#.   
To check the Serial No:
*#92772689#   
*3370#
To activate Enhanced Full Rate (EFR).   
#3370#
To deactivate EFR Half Rate Mode (HFR).   
*4720#
To activate HFR.   
#4270#
To deactivate HFR    
NOKIA 8800 Secret Codes   
To check the IMEI press
*#06#.  
To check the Software Version press
*#170602112302#.
Default Security Code: 12345 .   
*# 7780 #
To restore original settings.   
*# 2820 #
To indicate bluetooth devices.   
*# 7370 #
Phones soft format.   
* # 92702689#
Knowledge of about everything of the phone.   
# pw+ 1234567890 +1 #
Provider LOCK status.   
# pw+ 1234567890 +2 #
network LOCK status.   
# pw+ 1234567890 +3 #
Country LOCK status.   
# pw+ 1234567890 +4 #
Sim Card LOCK status.    
NOKIA 5700 Secret Codes  
*#06#
International Mobile Equipment Identity.   
*#7780#
To check the factory settings restored.   
*#67705646#
To get rid of the operator logo.   
*#2820#
To check the address of your Bluetooth device.   
*#746085685#
To check the SIM clock status.   
*#30#
View private number.   
*#0000#
To show software version.   
*#4720#
To activate the Half Rate Codex and double capacity for voice traffic.   
*#4720*
To deactivate it.   
*3370#
To activate Enhanced Full Rate Codec.   
#3370#
To deactivate Enhanced Full Rate Codec.   
*#61#
To check the number where "On No Reply" calls are diverting.   
*#7760#
To check the manufactures code   
To check out the Provider Lock Status
#pw+1234567890+1#.   
To check the Network Lock Status:
#pw+1234567890+2#.    
To check the Country Lock Status:
#pw+1234567890+3#.   
To check the SIM Card Lock Status:
#pw+1234567890+4#.   
#73#
Try to reset phone timers and game scores.   
*#43#
To check the call waiting status of your phone     
NOKIA 6288 Secret Codes  
To check IMEI
*#06#   
To check the Software Version
*#170602112302#  
If Imagine the cell battery is very low, and an important call is expected what to do there is a a reserve battery in the absence of the charger then to activate the key and recharge the cell again is to press "*3370#".   
#3370#
To deactivate Enhanced Full Rate Codec( EFR).   
*#4720#
To activate Half Rate Codec.   
*#0000#
It displays the software version of the phone.   
*#9999#
To check the phones software version if *#0000# does not work.   
#pw+1234567890+1#
To check the Provider Lock Status. ( "*" sigh to obtain the "p,w" and "+" symbols).   
#pw+1234567890+2#
To check the Network Lock Status. ( "*" sigh to obtain the "p,w" and "+" symbols).   
#pw+1234567890+3#
To check the Country Lock Status. ( "*" sigh to obtain the "p,w" and "+" symbols).   
#pw+1234567890+4#
To check the SIM Card Lock Status.( "*" sigh to obtain the "p,w" and "+" symbols).   
*#147#
vodafone this lets you know who called you last time *#1471#.   
*#21#
Allows you to check the number that "All Calls" are diverted.   
*#2640#
It displays the security code.   
#30#
It lets you see the private number.   
*#67705646#
It removes operator logo on 3310 & 3330.   
*#73#
It reset the phone timers.   
*#746025625#
It displays the SIM Clock status.   
*#7760#
Manufactures code.   
*#7780#
Restore factory settings.   
*#92702689#
(to remember *#WAR0ANTY#).          
NOKIA N80 SECRET CODES  
*#06#
To check the IMEI.   
*#0000#
To check the firmware version and date.   
*#92702689# *#war0anty#.
To check the IMEI. The date when it was purchased, and the date when it was repaired.   
*4720# (*hra0#)
To activates th e Half Rate.   
#4720# (#hra0#).
To deactivates Half Rate.   
*3370# (*efr0#).
To activates Enhanced Full Rate.   
#3370# (#efr0#).
To deactivates Enhanced Full Rate.   
*#746085685# . (*#sim0clock#)
To check the SIM clock status.   
*#7220# (*#pca0#)
To activate the GPRS and Packet Common Control Channel PCCCH) supports.   
*#7230#. (*#pcd0#)
To deactivate the GPRS and Packet common control channel (PCCCH)supports.   
*#7760# (*#ssn0#)
To check the manufacturing serial number.   
*#2820# (*#bta0#)
To check the Bluetooth MAC address.   
*#7370925538#. (*#res0wallet#)
Reset the mobile wallet.    
NOKIA E60 SECRET CODES  
*#06#
to check the IMEI.   
*#0000#
To check the firmware version and date.   
*#92702689# *#war0anty# To check the IMEI. The date when it was purchased, and the date when it was repaired.    
*4720# (*hra0#)
To activates the Half Rate.   
#4720# (#hra0#)
To deactivates Half Rate.   
*3370# (*efr0#)
To activates Enhanced Full Rate.   
#3370# (#efr0#)
To deactivates Enhanced Full Rate.   
*#746085685# (*#sim0clock#) 
To check the SIM clock status.   
*#7220# (*#pca0#)
To activate the GPRS and Packet Common Control Channel(PCCCH) supports.   
*#7230# (*#pcd0#)
To deactivate the GPRS and Packet common control channel (PCCCH)supports.   
*#7760# (*#ssn0#)
To check the manufacturing serial number.   
*#2820# (*#bta0#)
To check the Bluetooth MAC address.   
*#7370925538# (*#res0wallet#)
Reset the mobile wallet.       
NOKIA E61 Secret Codes   
Hard Reset
Old: *#7370# or "Original Settings" dialogue
New: hold Green (send) and 3 and * whilst turning on
Lock code: 12345   
Holding down # will toggle between the current profile and silent mode 
Blue Function Key + Ctrl activates Bluetooth. 
Blue Function Key + Chr activates IR. 
Ctrl + C copies 
Ctrl + X cuts 
Ctrl + V pastes 
Ctrl + Joystick Down functions as Page Down (goes to the next page down) 
Ctrl + Joystick Up functions as Page Up (goes to the next page up) 
Shift + Joystick Left or Right highlights one letter at a time. 
Shift + Ctrl + Joystick Left or Right highlights one word at a time. 
Ctrl + Joystick Left or Right moves the cursor from word to word.   
*#0000#
Displays the phone's firmware   
*#06#
Displays IMEI   
*#2820#
Displays your Bluetooth address   
*#62209526#
Displays WLAN adapter's MAC address   
*#92702689#
Displays the phone's life timer   
Phone Codes:  
E61 RM-89 Standard Edition 
0523307 Euro-A Silver
English
Nederlands 
0529654 Euro-B1 Silver
English
Svenska
Suomi 
0529660 Euro-B2 Silver
English
Dansk
Norsk 
0529661 Euro-C Silver
English
Deutsch
Turkçe
Eesti 
0529663 Euro-D Silver
English
Français
Nederlands 
0529664 Euro-E1 Silver
English
Espanol 
0530146 Euro-E2 Silver
English
Portugues 
0530080 Euro-F Silver
English
Turkçe
Deutsch 
0530081 Euro-G1 Silver
English
Deutsch
Cestina 
0532623 Euro-G2 Silver
English
Deutsch
Slovencina 
0530082 Euro-H Silver
English
Greek 
0530083 Euro-I Silver
English
Magyar
Deutsch 
0530084 Euro-J Silver
English
Polski
Deutsch 
0530091 Euro-L Silver
English
Hrvatski
Deutsch
Slovenscina
Srpski 
0530093 Euro-M Silver
English
Italian      
Nokia N201 Secret Codes    
Nokia N201 Cellular Telephone
(170-1499) Programming 
1. Turn on phone. 
2. Enter *3001#12345. 
3. Enter [STO]00. Display says STORE NOT DONE. If it says
"NOT ALLOWED", re-enter. 
4. Press and hold [CLR] until display clears. 
5. Enter NAM parameters in 1 long string -- 911#*911#0*1234 --
lock code is 1234, language code is 0. 
6. Enter [STO]01[STO]. 
7. Press and hold [CLR] until display clears. 
8. Enter the 10 digit phone number. 
9. If desired, press [ALPHA] key and enter a name of up to 16
characters. The zero key can be used to enter a blank space.
After the name is entered, press [ALPHA] 10. For Primary NAM
enter [STO] 02 [STO]. For Optional NAM enter [STO] 04 [STO]. 
10. Press and hold [CLR] until display clears. 
11. Enter the system parameters in a single string --
00038*1*1*334*05*10. 
12. For Primary Nam, press [STO] 03 [STO]. For Optional Nam press
[STO] 05 [STO]. 
13. Press and hold [CLR] until the display clears. 
14. Press [RCL] followed by one of the memory locations from above
(01 through 05). 
15. Verify the information is correct. 
16. Power off. Power back on. If NAM ERROR or NO SVC appears (and
service is activated) the programming must be repeated.    
NOKIA 9300 / 9500 Secret Codes  
To check IMEI :
*#06#.   
To check the Software Version :
*#170602112302#.  
If Imagine the cell battery is very low, and an important call is expected what to do there is a a reserve battery in the absence of the charger then to activate the key and recharge the cell again is to press "*3370#".     
#3370#
To deactivate Enhanced Full Rate Codec( EFR).   
*#4720#
To activate Half Rate Codec.   
*#0000#
It displays the software version of the phone.   
*#9999#
To check the phones software version if *#0000# does not work.   
#pw+1234567890+1#
To check the Provider Lock Status. ( "*" sigh to obtain the "p,w" and "+" symbols).   
#pw+1234567890+2#
To check the Network Lock Status. ( "*" sigh to obtain the "p,w" and "+" symbols).   
#pw+1234567890+3#
To check the Country Lock Status. ( "*" sigh to obtain the "p,w" and "+" symbols).    
#pw+1234567890+4#
To check the SIM Card Lock Status.( "*" sigh to obtain the "p,w" and "+" symbols).   
*#147#
vodafone this lets you know who called you last time *#1471#.   
*#21#
Allows you to check the number that "All Calls" are diverted.   
*#2640#
It displays the security code.   
#30#
It lets you see the private number.   
*#67705646#
It removes operator logo on 3310 & 3330.   
*#73#
It reset the phone timers.   
*#746025625#
It displays the SIM Clock status.   
*#7760#
Manufactures code.   
*#7780#
Restore factory settings.   
*#92702689#
(to remember *#WAR0ANTY#)        
NOKIA 9210 Secret Codes  
Firmware Version: 
*#0000# 
*#51x0# or 
*#9999#  
View Serial No:
*#92772689#  
Obtain IMEI (Serial) Code:
*#06#  
Enhanced Full Rate (EFR):
*3370# to activate EFR.
#3370# to deactivate EFR  
Half Rate Mode (HFR):
*4720# to activate HFR.
#4270# to deactivate HFR.    
NOKIA 8910 Secret Codes    
Firmware Version:
*#0000# 
*#51x0# or 
*#9999#  
View Serial No:
*#92772689#   
Obtain IMEI (Serial) Code:
*#06#   
Enhanced Full Rate (EFR):
*3370# to activate EFR.
#3370# to deactivate EFR   
Half Rate Mode (HFR):
*4720# to activate HFR.
#4270# to deactivate HFR.     
NOKIA 8890 Secret Codes   
*#06# shows the IMEI number (the IMEI number is 15 digits long and is unique to each mobile phone - it is used to identify the phone in case of theft, etc.)   
Half Rate Mode (HFR):
*4720# to activate HFR.
#4270# to deactivate HFR.   
Default Security Code:
12345     
Calling Button + * + 3      
Hard Format for WD2 and BB5  
*#06#
IMEI  
*#0000#                    
view Software Version  
*#746025625#             
[*#sim0clock#]  
*#92702689#               
[*#war0anty#]   secret menu: 
 1. Displays Serial Number 
 2. Displays the Month and Year of Manufacture (0997) 
 3. Displays (if there) the date where the phone was purchased 
 4. Displays the date of last repairment - if found (0000) 
 5. Makes you capebel of transferring user data 
 6. Shows how many hours the phone has been on 
*3370#              
Enhanced Full Rate Codec (EFR) activation   
complet nokia codes 
#3370#             
Enhanced Full Rate Codec (EFR) deactivation 
*4370#              
Half Rate Codec activation 
#4370#             
Half Rate Codec deactivation 
xx# - xx         
position in Phone Book 
NOKIA 9000 
*#06#               
IMEI  
*#682371158412125#      
Soft version  
*#3283#            
Prod. date   
NOKIA 7650 
*#7979#            
Phone reset  
*#7470#            
hard reset  
*#7370#            
master reset (like new phone)

----------


## Youness.GSM

شكرا جزيلا

----------


## emadnet

شكرااااا

----------


## bleu_nuit

شكرااا

----------


## softmoud

مشكوووووور و بارك الله فيك

----------

